

Avoid HN if your thinking of launching here. - rb2e

This post will probably sound defeatist. Its not all happiness, hugging, changing the world, kicking it or other such mantra but I feel the following.<p>Long ago, before this account was even created, I commented and posted on HN. It was great, having karma but like all great things, if you use it daily, eventually you burn out, the fun wears off and I abandoned that account.<p>Eventually, I came back. I stopped lurking, opened this account and started again. First I avoided commenting, just submitting but the new submissions of HN flow so fast that most of what is submitted never gets looked at.<p>So if your thinking of launching just on HN, I wouldn&#x27;t bother. The front page changes so fast. Some great sites and articles fall through like grains of sand through a sieve. True there is lots of crap. This site is kinda hammered by the social media types trying to plug their blogs, sites and apps that.<p>It used to be pretty quiet. A submission would lurk a few hours. The front page would be constant with posts falling from that page over the day. Now its minutes.<p>So if you want to launch on HN and use it as a springboard, unless your well known, your submission will just blend in with the rest of stuff that gets submitted.<p>Another thing is, sometimes commenting on HN isn&#x27;t worth the hassle. Sure you can try build a name for yourself, being the one that makes great points, who is helpful but in reality, the audience of HN has a heavy dose of cynicism. It has evolved now to a point where you can be berated over the littlest of things. Great points languish and just simple point scoring comments rise to the top, get debated and well the &quot;circle jerk&quot; goes on for pointless karma.<p>There really isn&#x27;t any point commenting or submitting to HN now. It really isn&#x27;t worth the psychological baggage. Its just now another social media site with a high school mentality. Sad but true but its good days are behind it.
======
Nanzikambe
> There really isn't any point commenting or submitting to HN now. It really
> isn't worth the psychological baggage.

I totally disagree, it's well worth my effort to post here and point out
something absolutely essential you've overlooked:

It's "You're", not "Your" :)

Other than that, I mostly agree - but I come to HN for the occasional well
written tech related piece. I really couldn't care any less about the "show HN
your boringly generic SaaS platform" and "Meet blah.js: a better
SomethingElseNobodySelfRespectingWouldUse.js" or "Click Me And By Amazed At My
Utter Lack Of Subtlety Plugging My Mediocre Blog" pieces.

------
lutusp
> The front page changes so fast. Some great sites and articles fall through
> like grains of sand through a sieve.

Just like reality. People who expect to gain public recognition have always
had to face the fact that there are as many voices clamoring for attention as
there are people.

> There really isn't any point commenting or submitting to HN now.

Your premise is valid, but your conclusion isn't.

------
peacemaker
I still think HN is a good place to get feedback on your new business and
project ideas IF you are fortunate enough to get the right people looking at
your post. It's tough though, so many people are desperate for attention that
it's hard to stand out. I added my own Show HN on here just this morning
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6482163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6482163))
and it's already disappearing from view never to be seen again.

------
unimpressive
Can you please link me to one of the best conversations you can think of from
HN? Something that really just makes what's on the front page now feel like
"another social media site with a high school mentality".

If you need a little help remembering it, the search bar below can probably
help.

It would make your position a lot more credible.

------
6thSigma
> the audience of HN has a heavy dose of cynicism

Do you realize that your entire post was cynical?

------
seiji
_your submission will just blend in with the rest of stuff that gets
submitted._

Most people who "launch" on HN have informal upvote rings. Gotta take all the
unfair advantages you can get.

